# More traction in snow questions



## steuny (Dec 5, 2009)

Today we had a dumping of snow. I just got the mid PTO working on my 4410. THe 59" blower on the front did not give me the traction I had hoped. This thing has such small tires both front and rear. Does increasing tire size help with traction in snow. It would allow more ballast to be added . Considering chains on the front and maybe rear. The rear blade which is fairly light also did not help the rear wheels even though they are loaded. The added weight on the front would also lift the back up. Are turf tires better in snow then industrial. Interested in any comments on what I could do to help my tractor plow through snow.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

The r4 tires are a very hard rubber when it is cold. After all they are constructution/industrial tires.

Add chains and you will see a world of difference. The rears are loaded you should have plently of ballast.


----------



## steuny (Dec 5, 2009)

Would you put them on front and back??


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would start on the rear tires and see how much that helps. You could always add fronts later.


----------



## steuny (Dec 5, 2009)

The saga continues. I received my chains from Tirechain.com only to find out I can't install them on my 4410. There is not enough clearance between the fender and tires. They are already at the widest setting. $300 spent for nothing. I had also got some front chains which I did install. They do rub the steering knuckle a bit but I don't want to reverse them around. That would make my tire tread wider then the blower. How are other owners getting chains on these rears. Any suggestions. Should I look for some different rims.


----------



## steuny (Dec 5, 2009)

I was able to turn the rims around and get the required clearance. Thanks


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd be pretty careful chaining all 4 tires.

Any 4X4 tractor has gearing such that the front axle runs about 5% faster than the rear does to improve handling and steering.

By chaining all 4 wheels you are running the risk of some very rapid wear because the driveline is trying to make the fronts turn faster than the rears and the chains are trying to make them run all the same speed.

On a tractor that size, IMHO you should have no less than 1,000 pounds of ballast on the 3pth for traction in the winter. I run a 1,200 pound box blade on a similar sized unit and still need more at times.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would try to lower the air pressure also. After that I am out of ideas.


----------

